# Have to Write A Paper



## jimmy (May 7, 2007)

In Culinary School we were requested to write a paper on catering a Barbecue party for 500 people in a wheatfield with no water, no power , no sewage? I answered the question with " I would not cater the JOB!" :lol: Teacher says that was not a option.... Could a professional elaborate? I am thinking of bring in a 2000 gallon tank on a trailer, Large trailer with grill accomodations ? Could someone please answer this question ?
I am a new student and i do not want to say the wrong thing. Thanks


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

you bring in your own equipment, such as gas grilles and port-a-potties, or a catering truck.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

I won't do your home work for you. But will help you through this if you want to do that.

First your thinking on infrastructure is correct. You have 500 people. You need to build a function hall for 500 outdoors.

So you sanitation, power and shelter.

Personally I would haul all the food from my commercial kitchen, but you could also build a kitchen as well. So start listing what you think you need and size it to 500 people.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

JIMMY:
Good afternoon. I think you recieved xlnt suggestions in the previous two postings. My thoughts on this would be to to serve the food in a buffet style. I would consider using a lot of cold food such as potato salad, cole slaw, & red beets. Another thought would be marinated mushrooms & if you are thinking fish I think open mussells in ther shell medium sized as an option. You might consider lemon segaments & another choice would be tuna fish. Also Jimmy, another simple choice that people enjoy would be sliced cold cuts, ie, beef bologna, turkey, ham, ete. You bring the heads of lettuce & tomatoes & prepare same at the time of presentation for the sandwiches. All this can be kept cold with ice, no need for electricity nor gas.
Jimmy, as far as the hot selections are concerned you can prepare chickens, meat loaf, pork roast, & even a beef stew at your place.
These selections can be steamed in the field when getting ready to serve. Jimmy good luck to you in your culinary studies & enjoy the rest of the day.

Z~BESTUS. :chef:


----------



## bcangie (Apr 25, 2007)

Catering a barbecue to 500 people in a wheatfield with no water, power & sanitation is a tall order and a challenge. Nothing is impossible. It's whether the party is willing to pay. Get the people from the food & beverage be involved in the brainstorming.

I'm a retiree with no food catering experience & this is what I'll do.

First, has the wheat been harvested? You do not want people trampling all over the fields. Does it require a permit?

If this clear, ask their orgainising committee to sit down together to discuss needs like type of food spread & drinks, etc., etc., etc.

2. Need to pitch marquees to hold 500 people and long tables to hold the food. Are guests to be seated? Do they need to be served or is it self-service. Enough chairs.

3. Don't forget a marguee as a kitchen.

4. 12 Portable toilets marked for 'Ladies' 'Gentlemen' with a partition to block the view from the guests. Keep it at a distance from the main marquee. Not everyone will visit the toilet at the same time.

5. Need a power generator.

6. Have enough drinking water, hot and cold drinks in containers fitted with dispensers.

7. Water for kitchen area and the toilets. I think one truck load water will suffice. Get in touch with the Water Department. I'm sure they are able to help you with people who offer such services.

8. Garbage bins in stragetic positions.

9. Food to be pre-cooked and placed in warmers.

10. Any food that need to be barbecued, set up barbecue stands with assistant cooks to attend.

11. Do have enough assistant cooks, waiters & waitresses.

12. How many man hours needed to set up the place?

13. Consider other factors and do your maths correctly. 

14. Submit your quotation listing all the breakdowns.
i. food & drinks charge at per head
ii. cost of setting up marquee 
iii. cost of portable toilets
iv. cost of transporting water
v. charges for rental of power generator
vi. No of waiters & waitresses provided

Throw in some freebies, like soft drinks & decorations
Give a deadline for their confirmation and ask for a non-refundable 50% deposit, 

Consider too, whether you are a small caterer. If project is too big, work jointly with another caterer.

It will be no sweat after one experience.

bcangie:blush:


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Neither will I. In fact, if I were your instructor, and I found out you were using this forum to get professionals to do your assignment, I'd give you this for the assignment:

F

You're a beginner. Your instructor wants you to think of all contingencies, from power to sanitation. It's step #1 in every catering job.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Not to pick on you,Jimmy,but they ask you those questions to make you do the research and LEARN what you [or your parents] are paying for.For decades,chefs have learned this info long before the computer age with search engines and easy access to professionals on a messageboard.

If the instructor really wanted to have some fun with you,they would also ask you to work within a specific budget [set by the client] where you'd have to account for your food costs AND equiptment rentals.

You're not going to say "the wrong thing",but they want you to think it through and apply what you have learned so far.They would not ask you to do a task unless the information and tools had been supplied to you in previous classes.


----------

